

Bitcoin's Legacy - As a payment System - JonSkeptic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-16/wall-street-sees-bitcoin-legacy-as-payment-system-currencies.html

======
gundermanq
The biggest problém is imho that you cant buy BTC by credit card, then you
cant use is as a payment system

